# Check out this crazy looking amberjack



## 99TJ (Feb 26, 2008)

<P align=left>We caught him out on the edge this past sunday.


----------



## pogie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

WTF!

thanks for the pic


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Hummmmm, 

Jim


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

her child must have stepped on a crack....err, swam over one?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

did it fight hard?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like momma smoked crack with that one.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Well how'd it taste?


----------



## 99TJ (Feb 26, 2008)

It did fight hard, but we fought harder and faster to get( IT) back off the boat.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Excellent catch, what you have there is a juvenile Seriola dumerili swaybacca bizaarous. Typically caught in 160-300' seawater. Best baits are usually include horseshoe jigs, small livies and any hazardous waste preferably enriched uranium for small eastern block nations and industrial waste from large NW Florida Counties. Occasionally will strike hospital waste but success is limited to spring and early summer months. 

Reference: see marinefactsandBS.com, Cooking Tips: mmmdonteventhinkboutit.com



Hope this helps.



:usaflag


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Mike aka FishWerks (2/26/2008)*Excellent catch, what you have there is a juvenile Seriola dumerili swaybacca bizaarous. Typically caught in 160-300' seawater. Best baits are usually include horseshoe jigs, small livies and any hazardous waste preferably enriched uranium for small eastern block nations and industrial waste from large NW Florida Counties. Occasionally will strike hospital waste but success is limited to spring and early summer months.
> 
> Reference: see marinefactsandBS.com, Cooking Tips: mmmdonteventhinkboutit.com
> 
> ...




Now that's original!! LMAO


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that fish...it just pulled a hamstring.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

looks like the fish have figure out the 28" minimum and tring to look shorter!!!!


----------



## DeepScreams (Oct 6, 2007)

A few years back, I caught a small grouper with a similar back problem. He was in a six pack plastic loop and had grown around it. It wasn't as bad as that, but similar.


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like an Almaco with scoleosis!!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats interesting...


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

okehopefully you killed it so those genes arent floating around out there


----------



## Helmsy (Oct 2, 2007)

what the mark are u sure you that didnt come from mr. browns pond


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Polebender (2/26/2008)*Looks like an Almaco with scoleosis!!!


You were very close... Scoliosis is a lateral abnormal skeletal condition. This is Lordosis, a vertical abnormal skeletal condition.

No way to know for sure, but it can be a result of one of the following: 

1. Genetics (This would be my guess) 

2. Trauma

3. Diet

4. Pesticide Exposure


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

<P style="BORDER-RIGHT: #7f9db9; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #7f9db9; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; BACKGROUND: white; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #7f9db9; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #7f9db9; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Just be honest,,,,,,,,,, <P style="BORDER-RIGHT: #7f9db9; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #7f9db9; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; BACKGROUND: white; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #7f9db9; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #7f9db9; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">You forgot your gaff, but remembered your handy "36" Louisville Slugger....... oke</o><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: #7f9db9; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #7f9db9; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; BACKGROUND: white; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #7f9db9; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #7f9db9; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Great post, and thanks for sharing it with us..... :letsdrink</o>


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

WTF? I am suprised a fish like that has survived to reach that size. usually the deformed and sick are picked off pretty young by predators. must be a new species of amber jack. Brokeback Amber JAck


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Good call Clay. I was going to say the exact same thing. One quick visit to us and we can fuse his spine in no time! It'll be the first operstion of its kind!!!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (2/26/2008)*Well how'd it taste?


I don't believe I would eat that fish!!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Mike aka FishWerks (2/26/2008)*Excellent catch, what you have there is a juvenile Seriola dumerili swaybacca bizaarous. Typically caught in 160-300' seawater. Best baits are usually include horseshoe jigs, small livies and any hazardous waste preferably enriched uranium for small eastern block nations and industrial waste from large NW Florida Counties. Occasionally will strike hospital waste but success is limited to spring and early summer months.
> Reference: see marinefactsandBS.com, Cooking Tips: mmmdonteventhinkboutit.com
> 
> Hope this helps.
> ...


Your response, however being out there in left field:oke, has to be one of the most enternaning....:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe he had been hanging around the Crystal River outfall. :nonono


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Bet that one was hard to measure.


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

Saw a trout like that one time, it had its back broken during an electoshock fish count and survived. Hard to believe a fish like that wold make it in the gulf. (Sell it to Joe Patty) lol


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

99tj........i think that the look on your face in that 2nd pic just says it all. you appear to be thinking wtf is wrong with this fish?


----------



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

thats not an amberjack, ....its a limberback.


----------



## 99TJ (Feb 26, 2008)

You know you are a good angler when you can make an amberjack swim its @SS OFF just to get in the boat.......................(THAT'S RIGHT)


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, I just saw this fish on Florida Fishing Report!


----------



## 99TJ (Feb 26, 2008)

captwesrozier saw the picture and said he would show it . That sucks that i mist it


----------



## 99TJ (Feb 26, 2008)

hey True-king did they say anything about it???


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Like Bill Engval says, Its a DORK FISH.


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

Talk about putting a little hitch in your giddy up. WTF!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Your famous !


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

that's right. you made the Florida Fishing Report. that's cool.


----------



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

wtf


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Must have surfaced to quick. He is sufering from the bends.


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

What'd Capt Wes call it? A "brokeback amberjack"? One of them **** fish. Way to make it on the TV.:clap


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

That was cool he used my name for the fish on tv haha! I was rolling on the floor when i heard that last night. Hey who do I talk to about monetary/ creativerights? j/k


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

I thought for sure you scientist types would recognize the rare Broke Back Amberjack. For years they have been arguing if it is nature or nurture that causes it. 

For best eating, don't just fry it. You gotta sreve it with garnish and polenta and other fancy stuff.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *99TJ (2/28/2008)*hey True-king did they say anything about it???


Capt. Wes said "Here's a new species of Amberjack called the 'Brokeback AJ'..." None of the other guys on the show commented on it.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *SplitTine (2/28/2008)*Like Bill Engval says, Its a DORK FISH.


lol he probably didn't have hotdog bait handy thats one messed up amberjack though I hope thats not a new species cus i wouldn't eat a fish that looked like that.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

> *legalhookin (2/26/2008)*looks like the fish have figure out the 28" minimum and tring to look shorter!!!!


Damn evolution.:banghead 

Keep throwing those back and pretty soon they'll all be that wayoke


----------

